# Jack Dempsey MMF threesome



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Got some interesting stuff going on here. I have a pair of BG's that have formed in my 75 Gal. I was not going to bother saving the spawn since both the male and female are no where near my best ones. I went to do a water change on my EB fry tank and notice the pair have picked the pot that is usually occupied by my big blue male. 

I thought it was pretty neat that the pair were not being aggressive to him at all. Sort of pushing a little bit but he is easily twice their size so it wasn't too aggressive. Then I notice him going inside the pot. It is in a really awkward place to see but it looks like he is fertilizing the eggs too! His tube is full extended and making passes along with the BG male. The female and the blue male had a couple little squabbles but he continued doing his thing. 

Anyone ever seen that before?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

huh, thats neat. the only time ive kinda seen somthing like that was with sunfish in the lake. when the dominant male and female start to court and lay eggs a smaller male will slip in and fertilize the eggs with the dominant male untill he gets chased away.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha good for him . Maybe he thinks the other male isnt doing it right lol


----------



## bigshark (Jun 14, 2008)

wow Gary
ur finally making things happen, so i understand that ur growing ur Electric Blue Jack Dampseys already and having another spawn. I wasnt that lucky


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ya, my first spawn is about 3 weeks free swimming and growing nicely. 

This spawn took a turn for the worse. The BG pair ganged up on my EB so I pulled the male BG out this morning. The female BG and the EB went back to tending to the eggs. I want to see how this turns out so I just pulled the pot out and put it into a 15 gal since I'm sure the pleco in that tank would have got them eventually. 

We'll see how it goes 

I traded some BG's with Vince as well so once they grow, I will have some unrelated BG pairs along with my EBxBG pair. 

Just need about 30 more tanks and a bigger house


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

im right their with ya when you say "Just need about 30 more tanks and a bigger house" lol. hope all works out well for ya.


----------



## bigshark (Jun 14, 2008)

whats the percentage of blue ones in there if u can tell yet?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

It was spawn of BGJDxBGJD so the ratio should have only given 25% blues. It is a really young pair so the spawn wasn't too large and I had a major die off in the first couple days. I ended up with 57 fry. Of those, I got 19 EB's. A little higher than the 25% 

Here is the first thread I posted..

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7137


----------

